# The Official World Rollercoaster thread!!!



## Gherkin

*Post any rollercoaster news in your part of the World.. or ANYWHERE... Here!*


Rollercoasters might be a bit random in a skyscraper forum, but with some in the world over 100m tall, they easily have enough height to make an impression on a skyline. I have included each 'coaster's height.


*UK Tallest Rollercoasters*

1. *65m *Pepsi Max Big One
2. *63m* Stealth 
3. *51m* Jubilee Odyssey 
4. *46m* Millennium Roller Coaster 
5. *37m* Shockwave 
6. *36m* Kumali 
7. *36m* Wipeout/Boomerang 
8. *35m* Speed: No Limits 
9. *33m* Infusion 
10. *33m* Ultimate 


*European Tallest Rollercoasters*

1. *73m* Silver Star (Germany)
2. *65m *Pepsi Max Big One (UK)
3. *63m* Stealth (UK)
4. *60m* Colossos (Germany)
5. *58m* Stunt Fall (Spain)
6. *55m* Vertigo (Belgium)
7. *53m* Expedition GeForce (Germany)
8. *51m* Jubilee Odyssey (UK)
9. *50m* Katun (Italy)
10. *50m* Superman (Spain)



*World's Tallest Rollercoasters:*

1. *139m* Kingda Ka (USA)
2. *128m* Top Thrill Dragster (USA)
3. *127m* Superman The Escape (USA)
4. *115m* Tower of Terror (Australia)
5. *97m* Steel Dragon 2000 (Japan)
6. *95m* Millennium Force (USA)
7. *80m* Thunder Dolphin (Japan)
8. *79m* Fujiyama (Japan)
9. *76m* Eejanaika (Japan)
10. *75m *Titan (USA)


Here are some pictures of Kingda Ka... the *tallest rollercoaster in the World*


----------



## Gherkin

I remember the "Bigger One" being planned for Blackpool Pleasure beach (UK) some time ago. Here's the promotional video. It would have been the tallest rollercoaster in the world. Good video here:

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=7057964445874979805


----------



## allan_dude

^^ Kingda Ka Rockz!


----------



## Insane alex

Holy shit! That green rollercoaster looks insane!


----------



## wjfox

I think I would be physically sick if I went on the Kingda Ka.

Anyway, this thread belongs here -
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=4


----------



## GNU

Those dragster rollercosters cant really be compared to traditional rollercoaters height wise though imo


----------



## nygirl

Kingda ka is sick. We went to six flags last halloween for there themed halloween specials and jumped on it, whatever. Going up was the weirdest part if you are sitting with your head back your fine but move it just slightly (literally) in any direction is tough. No joke, this is the fastest damn coaster I have ever been on. I didn't expect what I got. I would still go on it again. BTW it's in Jackson, Nj about a half hour drive or so from Manhattan.


----------



## Gherkin

wjfox2002 said:


> Anyway, this thread belongs here -
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=4


Thanks. I wasn't sure that 'General Urban Developments' was the right forum, as many of these rollercoaster are over 100m.


----------



## Manila-X

*HK roller coasters*

"The Dragon" (Ocean Park)









"Mine Train" (Ocean Park)


----------



## FREKI

A few from the world's oldest amusement park: *Bakken*

Located in a lush park in Northern Copenhagen















































More pics of the park: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=456862&page=7


----------



## Latoso

Why all the relatively short coasters in Europe? Are there regulations which limit them? Are Europeans more apt to be scared of heights? I'm just curious, I think they deserve some talls as well.


----------



## Crizzy

I think in Germany(Silverstar,Colossos,Expedition GeForce )are the coasters very scared^^


----------



## ZZ-II

the olympia looping ( 5 loopings ) from germany is 1250m long, think that is not that short. in addition comes that it is transportable


----------



## Gherkin

Latoso said:


> Why all the relatively short coasters in Europe? Are there regulations which limit them? Are Europeans more apt to be scared of heights? I'm just curious, I think they deserve some talls as well.


Building tall in Europe is always an issue, as planning restrictions are a nightmare. Given the chance, I'm sure Europeans would love to ride taller rollercoasters! It's just tricky for them to get built in the first place, as they are often perceived as an eyesore. 

There are some awesome rollercoasters in Europe, and American coaster enthusiasts are quite common over here, as I met some in Oakwood Park - a tiny theme park in rural Wales with only two 'coasters: http://www.rcdb.com/pd263.htm


----------



## gladisimo

The Ocean Park rollercoasters are weak. We went to ocean park last year and the lines were long as hell (like many amusement parks) but I was disappointed with the coasters. 

I'll stick with the dolphins.


----------



## Rizzato

Mr_Denmark said:


> A few from the world's oldest amusement park: *Bakken*
> 
> Located in a lush park in Northern Copenhagen


HAha! Looks like theyre riding on a modified shopping cart!


----------



## Aquarius

*FASTEST ROLLERCOASTER IN EUROPE* - *FURIUS BACO *- 
IN PORT AVENTURA, SPAIN 135 km/h in 3 seconds











On-ride and Valentino Rossi opens Furius Baco-onride


----------



## ZZ-II

wow, that one looks great!


----------



## Astralis

Wow . These are some serious rollercoasters kay:...


----------



## OhioTodd

Cedar Point is my favorite..lucky me that I am right in between it and Kings Island. 

Top Thrill Dragster(similar to Kingda Ka) onride POV at night..when the coaster had a rollback!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ylsj4BvnGB8&mode=related&search=



Millenium Force onride POV(back seat..lots of air time and very jerky)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xx8YUDQ30gE




Here is onride POV of the Kingda Ka which has already been discussed:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HN8nv4tVFuA&mode=related&search=


----------



## Gherkin

^^ Rollbacks look so scary! Why doesn't it have rollback anymore?


----------



## OhioTodd

Gherkin007 said:


> ^^ Rollbacks look so scary! Why doesn't it have rollback anymore?


The rollbacks only happen when the acceleration is not enough to get the ride over the top-rarely happens and is usually do to slighly wet track or wind or something that reduces the acceleration. The ride is made so it simply will roll back and the brake mechanism will halt it just like it would when the ride ends. They have signs letting people know that it may happen and that it is no big deal-people want to actually have it happen-because they get to go backwards back to the start, and because they also have the opportunity to get another immediate ride and go right back up. 

I think if you did not know it could happen and were not warned or knew about it beforehand - then it would be SCARY AS ALL HELL! Of course Top Thrill Dragster got stuck at the top for 15 minutes one time in 2005 when the forces were just enough to bring it to rest at the very top-in perfect equilibrium. They have a little elevator that goes up to the top right there..and after 15 minutes a guy went up the elevator to the top where it was resting and just gave it a push and along it went.

I would have crapped my pants if I was stuck up there for 15 minutes-if I did not die of a stroke or heart attack or something like that first.:lol: 

*someone with season passes just invited me to Cedar Point this past weekend-so I do not have to pay and they are driving! yeah!*


----------



## Scruffy88

Kingda Ka is an awesome experience but its not the most fun coaster. That would be Superman the Ride in Six Flags New England and then Nitro at Six Flags great Adventure. for me at least


----------



## philipman2000

im am a huge coaster fan and here are a bunch of pov (point of view) 
coasters around the world
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aB307TLTifI
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6381644163991548524
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J-EA0l9JUsc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yKtuMjW4La0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-fXL7dW__sE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EOc8BwVgg1I
www.youtube.com/watch?v=zFJ5PGSRnTU&mode=related&search=
www.youtube.com/watch?v=_07HZh_B0o4
www.metacafe.com/watch/534514/alton_towers_coaster_pov_video/
www.metacafe.com/watch/404431/backyard_roller_coaster_pov/
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKpRL884E6w
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qujwh24qhOM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2oFLpynNZ4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r4rSwSkoawc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DVPvK2OBEN8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f11_-IIGQLs

and this is the best coaster in the world
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XUfOO0TXmio

ill give you more povs and i will link u up 2 all the coaster fansites heres 1 www.coasterforce.com
enjoy see up in the future


----------



## Aquarius

Furius Baco has a camera onride and you can to bought the video... i think that is a good idea and the videos are funny :lol: 
















^^ :lol:


----------



## SkyLerm

Lol that's great!! :lol:


----------



## ZZ-II

nice videos


----------



## sapmi1

Hehe, the guy in the last video to the right in red t-shirt looks retarded or something. :lol:


----------



## Dreamlıneя

Gherkin007 said:


>


WOW!! This one looks scary! :O


----------



## SoHype!

*Mexico City*

SUPERMAN "El Ultimo Escape" (Superman: Last Scape)
Six Flags Mexico




























Feels good


----------



## soup or man

Everyone in Socal has been to Magic Mountain. Some of the best roller coasters on earth.

Superman: The Escape - 415 feet high (World's first 100mph roller coaster)

















Colossus - 125 feet high (During Halloween, they run the ride backwards)

















Goliath - 255 feet high

















X - 215 feet high (world's only 4-D rollercoasters: the seats spin (!)

















Riddler's Revenge - 156 feet high (world's tallest and fastest stand up rollercoaster)

















Viper - 188 feet high

















Scream! - 155 feet high (floorless)

















Ninja - 60 feet high (fastest roller coaster of it's kind)

















Tatsu - 170 feet high (flying coaster)


----------



## soup or man

Oh..and even though it's not a roller coaster, Insanity the Ride in Vegas made me cry like a bitch. Only because of it's location:


----------



## Gherkin

^^That looks so scary  There's a 170m tower with theme park at the top proposed in Birmingham, UK. I hope it has something like that at the top.



zigmonster said:


> Lisa Pilkington 22/06/2007 13:15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A new team has been set up to redevelop a 574ft-high Las Vegas-style tower in Birmingham's Eastside.
> 
> Developer ROC International Towers has selected Pettifer Estates as a joint-venture partner to build the Vertical Theme Park next to Millennium Point.
> 
> The £70m attraction, formerly known as the Birmingham Pinnacle, will have 200,000 sq ft of leisure at its base, with a 250-bedroom hotel, a six-screen cinema and 60,000 sq ft of restaurants and sports shops.
> 
> Jones Lang LaSalle has replaced GVA Grimley as letting agent; RTKL has replaced Associated Architects as designer.
> 
> A planning application will be submitted this autumn.
> 
> Construction is scheduled to start next summer with completion in 2010.


----------



## Miso

Threehundred said:


>


:shifty:


----------



## Gherkin

that looks like a silly fairground ride at the top of the Statosphere! Has anyone been on it? Did it feel safe? lol


----------



## mdiederi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-SVcslujN64&mode=related&search=
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VWJATqU1WGk&mode=related&search=
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-pIRenwvHtI&NR=1

There's not much room on the top, so the rides are short and quick.

They took down the original coaster that went around the top.

They had plans for an 800 foot tall coaster up the side of the tower, but they never built it.


----------



## Pronaos

If anybody gets the chance to go to Cedar Point soon, the new Maverick is a must ride. It isn't the tallest coaster (105 ft.), but it has some of the best inversions. 

My suggestions are to ride in the back row. The slingshot effect is unlike anything! You have to ride it at night, too. The track is very dimly lit so you have no idea what is next. One segment of the track has you feeling like you'll run right into the track of the first drop.

Did I mention the 1st drop is at 95 degrees?


----------



## Goothrey

Six Flags Fiesta Texas:

Poltergeist

Shot at 2007-07-31

Superman:









The Rattler

Shot at 2007-07-31


Six Flags Over Texas:

The Titan-practically the same thing as Goliath in Magic Mountain

Shot at 2007-07-31

Mr. Freeze

Shot at 2007-07-31

Texas Giant-This one felt like my lungs were being ripped apart. It hurt.

Shot at 2007-07-31

Batman

Shot at 2007-07-31

Flashback

Shot with KODAK DX4530 ZOOM DIGITAL CAMERA at 2007-07-31


----------



## Mahratta

Six Flags Magic Mountain has some intense roller coasters. My favourite coasters are there..


----------



## Gherkin

Has it got any themed rollercoasters? Rather than just a plank of steel twisting around in the air? I'm very opinionated on coasters! They aren't just the drops and the loops - also the tunnels, scenery/views, neighbouring coasters, how it passes around trees, obstacles etc. A good coaster designer would take the surrounding landscape into account before designing a rollercoaster that best fits around it.


----------

